# Custom Nissan 370Z Gets Mish-Mash of Tuner Parts, Looks Stunning



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan's resurgence with the Z model has been quite a hit and the 370Z has been the perfect successor to the ever-popular 350Z. With the VQ37HR powering the way to a more streamlined body, it's no surprise that the aftermarket has embraced the 370Z with open arms. While there are tons of nicely built 370Zs in America, it's always nice to see what's being done in Japan as inspiration of fully functional, cleanly built cars.

Most enthusiasts often find it sacrilegious to mix and match parts from various manufacturers when it comes to building their car. Perhaps it's just brand loyalty or a fancy way of keeping a clean spec sheet, but we don't always run across cars like this. Instead of sticking to just one brand for the entire vehicle, this owner mixed and matched with what he/she thought looked best on the 370Z. The result? A Top Secret front spoiler with integrated brake ducts has been combined with Varis twin carbon fiber intake ducts and Varis carbon fiber hood. On the hood are Top Secret aerocatch hood pins and in the rear is a carbon fiber wing from Mine's. And outfitting each corner are none other than Volk Racing's TE-37 wheels in a classic white finish enhanced with a blue pinstripe on the lip.

One thing's for sure, every part of the car is a nice high quality component from a reputable brand in Japan. While we're more used to seeing full out Top Secret cars, or full Varis cars, it's refreshing to see someone break the mold a little bit, blending the best of all worlds for a great looking car.

More: *Custom Nissan 370Z Gets Mish-Mash of Tuner Parts, Looks Stunning* on AutoGuide.com


----------

